# Set of guides.



## Lilivas (May 7, 2007)

I'm looking for Fuji Hardloy giudes set for 8' spinning rod, saltwater, double foot, black, ## 40,25,16,8,6 + tiptop. Used or new.
I can to offer Gibbs black wooden darter 1 1/2oz and TUFline, 150yd, 20lb.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Lilivas,

I'm not real sure what you're building but you might want to look at that before you wrap it; 5 guides and a tip might not be enough on you're 8 footer. You might make an easier (less hassle) deal if you just buy direct from someone like Mudhole, you could get BSVLG's in the quantity and sizes listed for about 12-14 bucks plus delivery.

Walt


----------



## Lilivas (May 7, 2007)

Dear Walt:
I want to change giudes on my Tsunami 8' spin. rod, because I don't like them. The rod has 5 guides and tiptop. I don't want something for top $$, because the rod is cheap. Agree?
Thank you.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok, I see what you're trying to do. I'll take a look thru my old guides this weekend to see if I can find you a set of something, any idea what the tip size is?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Walt...thank you again for the burnishing tool....Beats having a plastic knife melt on ur thread lol. 

Lilivas...personally, Id look into Fuji, single foot alconites...theyre a pretty good bang for the buck.


----------

